# How did you find out about this site?



## audrey729 (Sep 24, 2016)

How did you find out about Cave of Dragonflies? 

For me, my friend told me... I sort of wanted some type of forum so I could get my Pokémon views, but I turned out to REALLY LIKE THIS SITE!!


----------



## Autumn (Sep 24, 2016)

the year was 2005 and i guess i got linked to it on another forum i was on at the time i dont even remember tbh that was 11 years ago


----------



## Negrek (Sep 24, 2016)

I believe I found it from Butterfree's Neopets profile, or possibly her FFN profile. I can't recall whether I saw her on FFN first and then found her on Neopets or vice versa.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 28, 2016)

I have absolutely no idea. I expect I may have found a link on Serebii, possibly a personality quiz signature. But who knows.


----------



## Stryke (Sep 28, 2016)

I was on this other Pokemon site called PokeBase, and I kept hearing about what zodiac pokemon people had, or what pokemon they are, so I checked it out, and I thought the site was awesome. Years later, I noticed they had a forum, so here I am.


----------



## Karousever (Sep 29, 2016)

I was most likely googling something Pokemon-related, who knows.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Sep 29, 2016)

The main website was linked to on the site of one of the many fanmade Pokemon MMORPGs that people used to make. I was a member of those forums. I found the site, liked it, and joined these forums.

One of the better internet choices I made tbh.


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 29, 2016)

Negrek said:


> I believe I found it from Butterfree's Neopets profile, or possibly her FFN profile. I can't recall whether I saw her on FFN first and then found her on Neopets or vice versa.


Hahahaha I never knew that. How did you even stumble upon my Neopets profile? Was I ever doing much on Neopets that'd lend itself to stumbling upon?

As for me, well, I woke up one morning and realized suddenly I had this Pokémon website, obviously.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 29, 2016)

I googled Pokémon forums. This was a result.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 29, 2016)

Uh... I don't even remember. Been, shit...uh. twelve? Thirteen?

My God how long has it been?


----------



## Negrek (Oct 8, 2016)

Butterfree said:


> Hahahaha I never knew that. How did you even stumble upon my Neopets profile? Was I ever doing much on Neopets that'd lend itself to stumbling upon?
> 
> As for me, well, I woke up one morning and realized suddenly I had this Pokémon website, obviously.


I'm thinking yeah, finding you first on Neopets was unlikely, although I cruised a lot and found tons of random people, so if you mentioned you liked pokémon on your profile, and your site, I might have seen it from there. I think what's most likely is I saw you on FFN, and there was a link to the site in your profile, and then your About page mentioned you had a Neopets account (or you posted some news or whatever about doing something on Neopets) and I went to track you down.

I really wanted to go through my old Neomail to find that hilarious message I sent to you gushing about stuff, both to see whether that came before/after I sent you my first review on FFN and for the cringe at teenage-me, but apparently I updated my account a bit when I logged in last year, and now I don't know my password and can't get into the ancient e-mail account I used to sign up. *angrily slams hands on table*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 8, 2016)

I got here from the Victory Road forums. Not quite sure how, but I definitely remember being fascinated by the Mafia subforum. I think it took me a bit to work up the courage to sign up.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Oct 8, 2016)

I really don't remember! I remember being around when it was still Butterfree's Pokemon Site. Honestly I suppose back then, I could have googled "Pokemon" and come across all sorts of pages on PokeGods and fake cheats and whatnot - the internet was smaller back then. I probably just stumbled upon it somehow.


----------



## Green (Oct 18, 2016)

Phantom said:


> Uh... I don't even remember. Been, shit...uh. twelve? Thirteen?
> 
> My God how long has it been?


----------



## Phantom (Oct 19, 2016)

Green said:


>


I honestly don't remember, it's scaring me. 

I think, think, I was looking for pokémon cheats or something and ended up here. I know I saw the main site, and found the invisionfree forums from back when. But that's it.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 20, 2016)

I think I was looking for Mystery Dungeon stuff and found a sprite comic from here. I'd just lurk around reading sprite comics for a while.


----------



## Shinecune101 (Aug 1, 2017)

I remember a while back, I found this site when looking up how to make sprites, and I found her guide on how to do so. I forgot about it for a while. Then later, I saw people's signatures on Minecraft forums of the results of her WPAY quiz. I thought those results seemed rather familiar. I thought, wow, I remember going to that website a while back, and here I am again. This time, I don't really have much of an intention to leave. :)


----------



## Wartortle (Aug 2, 2017)

audrey729 said:


> How did you find out about Cave of Dragonflies?


A long, LONG time ago, I somehow stumbled upon Butterfree's fanfics, then the site, then the forum. I had an account before this but I couldn't tell you how long ago that was, jeez seems like a lifetime or two.


----------



## Furisode Girl Luna (Aug 10, 2017)

I think i saw it on bulbapedia i honestly can't remember


----------



## BananaBread127 (Sep 18, 2019)

I heard about the catch rate calculator in a YouTube video a few months ago, checked it out, and then the other pages, and then most of the site, and eventually the forums.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 9, 2020)

I think I found TCoD through the What Pokemon Are You quiz, poked around the main site from there, and found the forums via the link on the main site. It's definitely been a while.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 9, 2020)

I think I also found this site though the What Pokémon Are You quiz... iirc Butterfree said that's actually fairly common? I used to do the crosswords and talk about them with one of my irl friends (god I cannot believe this is a thing that I did as a child), started hanging out in the  guestbook shortly after, and joined the forums at some point before the 2008 crash but never really used them. I only started posting here regularly when Butterfree posted a site update about the mafia hack and I was like "what, that boring game we used to play in sociology class?" and took a look and it seemed maybe interesting so now here I am!


----------



## Melanie (Mar 16, 2020)

If I remember correctly, I found this site through Mew's Hangout back when I was ten (summer 2004). I was just discovering Pokémon fan sites, and Mew's Hangout/TES was one of my first along with Suta-Raito. As I went from site to site, I kept seeing links to TCoD everywhere. I almost got annoyed by it, thinking "What's this 'Cave of Dragonflies' thing everyone's talking about?" Everyone kept going on about how great it was. Finally, I clicked the link to see what the fuss was about.

I could write an entire paper all about how much TCoD ended up influencing me. I've even considered doing this. While I haven't done that specifically, one of my most recent writing projects talks about some of the different things that have influenced my writing, and TCoD was one of them. Writing is my number one passion in life, and I doubt I would have gotten as into it as I have without TCoD.

TCoD influenced younger me in all sorts of ways. Including things like using a word I learned on the site in a 5th grade assignment (and the teacher was impressed, even reading it to the class), getting me interested in debating during my AAP days (I used what I learned when I argued with Pokémon haters in real life), and, for a little while, wanting to become a web designer. I never did learn HTML, as my interest shifted away from websites after smartphones changed the Internet so drastically. Yet the interest in writing I had, which TCoD helped with quite a bit, only got stronger.

Long story short, TCoD has helped me find my passion, and I'm very grateful!


----------



## haneko (Mar 22, 2020)

I used to go on Eonlight Valley, another fansite which was famous at the time, and was affiliated with TCoD. Clicked the link and here I am (or was, because this happened in 2012 or so). Sadly it's offline now, but TCoD still survives!


----------



## RubyBlaze22 (Mar 22, 2020)

I was looking for a list of places to grind in HeartGold and I found the HG/SS Places to Train page. I got bored of grinding tho and then found out out that huh, this person has a list of April Fool's Jokes??? Sounds like a fun read!

And then I got totally sucked into Butterfree's personality and basically scoured her website all night, did the Marquee of Doom which cured my boredom for a good half hour, and then decided after getting in the Hall Of Fame that I wanted to be more immersed in this community and so here I am! (I was also very happy to learn that someone else out there was as much fun as I do recoloring Pokemon sprites, and I am very grateful for the Sprite Generator)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Mar 23, 2020)

I found out about TCOD from a friend who mentioned some of the quizzes on the site. I clicked the link to see what the quizzes were like. I've been checking out the site since then.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 27, 2020)

I was trying to make a fake-pokemon. And there was a guide for that on the website. I looked at that, and then some other guides. And then i spent about two weeks doing almost everything on the website.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 30, 2020)

I found this site right before i was a teenager. :) I don't remember how, though.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Apr 1, 2020)

It's been so long that I don't fully remember how I found TCoD ^^ It may have either been through googling Pokemon things, or from finding Joey and Jolty's Home through googling things and then clicking affiliates. It must have been around 2005, however, as I remember the newest content being a FRLG pre-release minipage that Butterfree made.


----------



## qenya (Apr 1, 2020)

I have no recollection of how I came across TCoD either, but I can pin down the date fairly accurately. I discovered Pokémon in summer 2010, and looking at the site updates from that year, the earliest thing I remember is Butterfree adding Play-Asia affiliate links to pre-order Japanese Black and White at the end of July. So that's only a space of about two months in which I could have found the site.

I had already reached the seventh gym in HGSS by the time I got distracted by Professor Layton and the Lost Future getting localised, so I must have been playing through it fairly quickly (by my standards). Maybe I was looking for a gameplay guide?

Very mysterious.


----------

